# Avantage iPad Air vs iPad 3



## SapphirX (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimer vos avis sur un éventuel switch d'un iPad 3 à un iPad Air ? Qu'est ce qu'on y gagne réellement à par plus de légèreté et plus de "puissance" brute ? Est-ce que c'est intéressant de passer à cette version ?

Cordialement,


----------



## Xidi73 (10 Novembre 2013)

Oui

Tu gagnes environ 150 grammes et tu gagnes 400 MHz pour le CPU.
Tu as un son stéréo et tu as une tablette plus fine.
Tu as une tablette qui va avoir plus de mises à jour ( iOS 7-iOS 8-iOS 9- iOS X ?) que ton ipad 3 (iOS 6-iOS 7-iOS 8 ?).
Tu peux te lancer dans la pyrotechnie.


Cordialement,
Xidi73


----------



## SapphirX (12 Novembre 2013)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Tu gagnes environ 150 grammes et tu gagnes 400 MHz pour le CPU.
> 
> ...



Donc au final, pas de grosses nouveautés qui valent le coup. Est-ce qu'il y aurait quelqu'un a fait le switch iPad 3 -> Air et pourrais me donner ses raisons et ses ressentis ?

Cordialement,


----------



## lineakd (13 Novembre 2013)

@sapphirx, la raison principale de mon passage de l'ipad 3 à l'air fut le design.
Les ressentis... Ouah!


----------



## cillab (13 Novembre 2013)

SapphirX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurais aimer vos avis sur un éventuel switch d'un iPad 3 à un iPad Air ? Qu'est ce qu'on y gagne réellement à par plus de légèreté et plus de "puissance" brute ? Est-ce que c'est intéressant de passer à cette version ?
> 
> Cordialement,



bonjour 
 le produit,en lui méme est top rapidité légereté
mais attend un peut pour ne pas essuyer les platres c'est la coutume chez APPLE
 imac (dalles jaunes  idem pour IPAD AIR +importation des photos impossible
pas de blémes on échange aller on réinitialise tu refait tes contacts ect....
courage attend un peut:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------

